# Stolen 13 FT Vanguard with fishing frame and Trailer - From Denver



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Do you have the serial numbers for the boat, in case it shows up on c-list?


----------



## csmith41189 (Jun 23, 2021)

I do not, trying to track it down.
Thanks for asking


----------



## yukonjack (May 22, 2005)

Any pictures?


----------



## csmith41189 (Jun 23, 2021)




----------



## csmith41189 (Jun 23, 2021)

yukonjack said:


> Any pictures?


posted a few that I have just now. Thank you


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Just once I’d like to hear a story of a boat recovery and the thief getting beaten senseless, then arrested.


----------



## watermonkey (Aug 11, 2009)

CSmith41189, you should get in touch with Colorado Parks and Wildlife. Their commercial permit guys should be in full swing making the rounds around the state. I know in the past they've kept a lookout for stolen hard boats at reservoir boat ramps, maybe they do something similar for river craft. My eyes will be peeled in the Roaring Fork Valley and Colorado below Glenwood. I would also reach out to every single guide shop in Colorado and Wyoming with this info. No shop owner should overlook one of their guides suddenly coming into a new used rig without notice. This way they'll be on the lookout.


----------



## Endopotential (May 14, 2019)

CSmith, we're all collectively bummed for you as we know what a personal loss and intrusion that must be. So sorry.

Just curious.... I know there are plenty of methheads and lowlife around who will steal stuff just because they can. But taking a raft and trailer is a lot of work. How do they reasonably expect to sell the stuff off later? These things aren't exactly portable, and it would take some work to transport far enough away beyond the search of the victim and local authorities. I would guess prospective buyers (unless they're total newbs) can sense if the seller is a fellow boater? Unless the thieves really are fellow boaters, in which case it's truly deplorable.


----------



## Davenport (May 19, 2016)

Fuck a thief! Eyes open and on the look out for this gear! Hope it comes back to yall in one way or another!


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

csmith41189 said:


> My primary guide raft and frame and trailer was stolen from my home Sunday while out of town. We have blurry footage of the culprit grinding the locks off of my trailer at 2 AM and hitched the trailer and raft to their Red F250 no more than 2 minutes later.


Wow, they went to a lot of trouble to steal it. Sounds like you do commercial guiding - any chance it was a competitor messing with your business?


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Don't know if it's because of a post on MB or if the owner saw the CL ad but the boat's been recovered:









Possible stolen boat


https://denver.craigslist.org/tro/d/englewood-rolling-trailer-with-boat/7385494747.html




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------



## craven_morhead (Feb 20, 2007)

Yaaaay!


----------

